# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  1C для начинающих

## nataly290361

*Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" (редакция 2.0)* 
Автор: Харитонов С.А.
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
Год издания: 2010
Страниц: 680
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1367-5
Язык: русский
Формат: DJVU 
Размер: 10 Мб

В настоящем пособии рассматривается технология ведения бухгалтерского и налогового учета в программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8". Значительное внимание уделено вопросам подготовки программы к эксплуатации, документооборота, организации и технологии ведения учета на отдельных участках, обобщения учетных данных и формирования результатной информации для внутренних и внешних пользователей.
Иллюстративный материал основан на редакции 2.0 типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия". 
Пособие ориентировано на бухгалтеров-пользователей программы "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", специалистов по внедрению, студентов и преподавателей, изучающих информационные технологии бухгалтерского учета. Пособие может быть полезно для организации учебных курсов по бухгалтерскому учету в среде "1С:Предприятие 8".
http://letitbit.net/download/21680.2..._2010.rar.html

*Диск 1С:ПРЕДПРЯТИЕ 8. Учебная версия.*http://depositfiles.com/files/yt85tgtuj

Протестировано на Windows XP. Если конфигурация не устанавливается на Windows 7, установить под Windows XP, создать новую базу и перенести базу на компьютер с Windows 7. 

*Управление личными финансами на основе 1С:Деньги 8* 
Название: Управление личными финансами на основе 1С:Деньги 8
Автор: Н. В. Донина, В. С. Савенок 
Год издания: 2010
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1388-0
Страниц: 224
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 8,71 Мб

Каждый человек хоть раз в жизни ощущал потребность навести порядок в своих финансах. Например, чтобы узнать, куда уходит зарплата, или почему внезапно не хватило денег на отпуск, или почему выплаты по кредитам стали неподъемными. И возможно, после этого он даже брался за учет, экономию, накопления и приводил свои финансы в порядок. Правда, если жизнь налаживалось, то тут же все бросал. Но управление личными финансами - это не тушение пожаров и не латание бюджетных дыр. Это полезные привычки, постоянное выполнение которых приводит к финансовой стабильности.

Предлагаемая вашему вниманию книга и программа "1С:Деньги 8" призваны помочь в постижении азов финансовой самодисциплины. С их помощью вы научитесь планировать и контролировать денежные потоки, решите свои финансовые проблемы.
http://letitbit.net/download/65553.6...nes1C.zip.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9513...nes1C.zip.html

*1С:ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ 3.0 Платформа для поддержки и автоматизации образовательного процесса+Образовательные комплексы серии "1С:Школа"* 

Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 199 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторы: коллектив авторов
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»
Платформа "1С:Образование" является системой программ для поддержки и автоматизации образовательного процесса. В конкретный продукт, входящий в систему программ "1С:Образование", включаются те функции и возможности, которые отвечают назначению этого продукта. С помощью системы программ "1С:Образование" можно создавать и использовать в учебном процессе различные образовательные комплексы. Образовательные комплексы могут содержать в себе разнообразные наглядные, справочные, тестовые и другие материалы.
Внимание: Прежде чем скачивать платформу, убедитесь, что требуемые Вам образовательные комплекты у Вас уже есть. Без них практическая ценность системы сводится к минимуму. Образовательные комплекты без установленной платформы работать не будут.
http://letitbit.net/download/42850.4....name.rar.html
Образовательные комплексы серии "1С:Школа":

*Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл. 1С:Образование 3.0 серия 1С:Школа*.
Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 276 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторы: коллектив авторов
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»

Учебное пособие «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.» подготовлено по заказу Министерства образования Российской Федерации при участии Некоммерческого партнерства – средней общеобразовательной школы «Лицей Столичный». Курс по Visual Basic .NET разработан в сотрудничестве с Московским представительством корпорации Microsoft. Электронное издание включает платформу «1С: Образование 3.0» и образовательный комплекс «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.», выполненный на этой платформе.
Образовательные комплексы серии "1С:Школа":

*Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл. 1С:Образование 3.0 серия 1С:Школа*.
Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 276 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторы: коллектив авторов
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»

Учебное пособие «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.» подготовлено по заказу Министерства образования Российской Федерации при участии Некоммерческого партнерства – средней общеобразовательной школы «Лицей Столичный». Курс по Visual Basic .NET разработан в сотрудничестве с Московским представительством корпорации Microsoft. Электронное издание включает платформу «1С: Образование 3.0» и образовательный комплекс «Вычислительная математика и программирование, 10–11 кл.», выполненный на этой платформе.

http://letitbit.net/download/10314.1....name.rar.html

*Физика, 7–11 кл. 1С:Образование 3.0 серия 1С:Школа*.


Формат: exe
Размер в архиве: 304 Мб.
Язык: Русский
Разработчик: фирма «1С»
Авторский коллектив: Ханнанов Н.К., Баяндин Д.В., Тихонова Е.Н., Шулежко А.Т. и др.
Издатель: «1С-Паблишинг»

Образовательный комплекс «1С: Школа. Физика, 7–11 кл. Библиотека наглядных пособий» представляет собой библиотеку мультимедиа объектов, снабженную системой поиска. Библиотека позволяет формировать наборы объектов в соответствии с содержанием любого из 18 учебников физики для основной и старшей школы, вошедших в Федеральный перечень учебников.
«1С: Школа. Физика, 7–11 кл. Библиотека наглядных пособий» прошла экспертизу Федерального экспертного совета и получила гриф «Допущено Министерством образования РФ в качестве учебного пособия». По заказу Федерального агентства по образованию издание было поставлено в 2005 г. более чем в 28000 школ.
http://letitbit.net/download/69238.6....name.rar.html

*Обновления 1С*

Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

*Последние обновления*:
R770526 для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/wl4011i52

R770526 базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/w0ll52ghk

R770182 УСН для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/unxqeqepf

R770182 УСН базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/l2ekm9rvd

R770311 з/п для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/pp0d03q60

R770311 з/п базовая для 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/49h00l7sb


1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm
2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4
2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss
10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn

2.0.23.9 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/u15qlibh5
http://turbo.to/vkz0wmqel08e.html

2.5.35.3 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/fe5yqz2n1
http://turbo.to/i30ixb8o598c.html
1.2.39.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/4w6xihbl2
http://turbo.to/16xwemz20d6f.html

1.3.12.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/zobgkhkcm
http://turbo.to/nur45irqpm4n.html

2.0.23.9 Бух(баз), Упрощенка, Предприниматель для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kcaukk3ru
http://turbo.to/qtjjm4k4cwbb.html
1.1.9.1 комплексная для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/7f9v9v1sl
http://turbo.to/ulol4p7jxasm.html

_Добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут 40 секунд_
*Диск ИАС 1С:Консалтинг.Стандарт.Сете  вая.NFR (Июнь 2011)* 

Год выпуска: Июнь 2011
Версия: IAS1106N 
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Активация|рег код: Не требуется
Формат файла: MDF/MDS
Размер файлов: 2,01 GB

Июньский выпуск ежемесячно-обновляемой информационной аналитической системы ИАС "1С:Консалтинг.Стандарт", предназначенной для юридического сопровождения предприятия. Диск содержит справочную, аналитическую и методическую информацию по огромному числу юридических и налогово-бухгалтерских вопросов, возникающих в повседневной хозяйственной деятельности предприятий, организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей.

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5333...1106N.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86344.8...1106N.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Ноябрьские обновления и релизы для 1С 8.2*

Бухгалтерия предприятия
http://letitbit.net/download/47841.4...nting.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/89805.8...gBase.rar.html

Управление производсвенным предприятием
http://letitbit.net/download/36232.3...prise.rar.html

Зарплата
http://letitbit.net/download/51479.5...1/HRM.rar.html

Зарплата базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/93384.9...mbase.rar.html

Торговля
http://letitbit.net/download/43362.4...Trade.rar.html

Торговля базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/89030.8...eBase.rar.html

---------- Post added at 19:52 ---------- Previous post was at 19:38 ----------

*1С: Предприятие 8. Универсальный самоучитель*
Год: 2010
Страниц: 324, ил.
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf / rar
Размер: 37,73 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/16700.1...mouch.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Ноябрьские обновления и релизы для 1С7.7*

Бухгалтерия предприятия
http://letitbit.net/download/24577.2...ACC45.rar.html

Зарплата и кадры
http://letitbit.net/download/99600.9...SIC23.rar.html

УСН
http://letitbit.net/download/00030.0...Usn13.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Декабрьские обновления для 1С 8.2*

Бухгалтерия предприятия
http://letitbit.net/download/38569.3...nting.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/04948.0...gBase.rar.html

Комплексная автоматизация
http://letitbit.net/download/69854.6...ation.rar.html

Управление производственным предприятиятием
http://letitbit.net/download/75795.7...prise.rar.html

Зар.плата
http://letitbit.net/download/34985.3...4/HRM.rar.html

Зар.плата базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/62303.6...mbase.rar.html

Торговля
http://letitbit.net/download/50041.5...Trade.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Декабрьские обновления для 1С 7.7*

Бухгалтерия предприятия
http://letitbit.net/download/77155.7...ACC45.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/39748.3...CBS45.rar.html

Зарплата и кадры
http://letitbit.net/download/92393.9...SIC23.rar.html

Зарплата и кадры базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/38079.3...ASE23.rar.html

УСН
http://letitbit.net/download/97942.9...USN13.rar.html

УСН базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/70359.7...N13BS.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Декабрьские релизы(установка) для 1С 8.2*
Бухгалтерия предприятия
http://letitbit.net/download/12420.1...nting.rar.html
Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/58189.5...gBase.rar.html
Управление производственным предприятием
http://letitbit.net/download/13958.1...prise.rar.html
Зарплата
http://letitbit.net/download/44453.4...a/HRM.rar.html
Зарплата базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/65621.6...mbase.rar.html
Торговля
http://letitbit.net/download/91227.9...Trade.rar.html
Торговля базовая
http://letitbit.net/download/89849.8...eBase.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*10 Ошибок в применении 1С:8*
Тип: Фильм
Язык: Русский
Выпущено, Страна: ********, Россия
Video:MPEG4 Video (H264) 1366x728 3.00fps
Audio:AAC 44100Hz stereo 1411kbps
http://letitbit.net/download/34813.3...hibok.rar.html

----------

DemiAkeLA (18.12.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

*1C:Розница 8.2. Оперативный и управленческий учет на компьютере* 
http://letitbit.net/download/57776.5...znica.pdf.html

----------


## сандр

1С:Школа. Информатика 10-11 классы где можно скачать?

----------


## advadovobia

Конечно. Я присоединяюсь ко всему выше сказанному. Давайте обсудим этот вопрос.

----------

